# Promise Acres Rabbit Thread



## promiseacres

Velveteen lops
Litter 1
George Siamese Sable EL 15" 7.0# 
 
x Demaris Broken Chestnut EL 16" 7.5# 
litter of 7 born 1/30/2016 unfortunately lost 4 in first 2 weeks as Demaris was wanting to lay in the nest box, and kept rearranging it.
3 does were weaned. 1 black, 1 broken black and 1 broken chestnut  
Plans: Keeping the 2 Brokens to show then possibly keep one to breed, put Demaris up for sale as too many related does

Litter 2
Bred Moon REW EL 13.5" 6# 
 x Twilight Black EL 16" 7.5# 
litter of 6 born 1/31/2016, 1 (blue) was culled due to spinal injury, lost 1 at 4 weeks. 4 were weaned, 3 black does, 1 black buck  
Plans: Keeping best doe to show, selling the rest (probably as pets due to short ears), Selling Moon, love his fur but not EL, type


----------



## promiseacres

Litter 3
George, Siamese Sable EL 15", 7#  x Holly, Lilac EL 14.75", 7# due date May 4 Expected Varieties: REW, Black, Chocolate, SS, Blue, Smoke Pearl, Possible Lilac, Holly is my doe who's been refusing to be bred BUT she did lift this time on her own!

Litter 4
Samson Blue EL 15.5", 6#  x Alena Opal EL 16.5", 7.25#  due date May 5, hoping for bunnies with great ears, Expected Varieties: Blue, opal, possible fawn, lynx

Litter 5
George, Siamese Sable EL 15", 7# x Elsa, Blue point EL 13.5", 6.5#  due date May 5, expected varieties: REW, SS, Seal Point, Seal, Smoke Pearl (Elsa's first Litter)


----------



## samssimonsays

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope they all have successful litters!


----------



## promiseacres

Not an expert at palapation, but fairly sure Alena and Elsa palapated positive. Was on the fence with Holly...then she was collecting hay tonight. So am wondering about a false pregnancy, today is only day 17....


----------



## promiseacres

My Jr does. Hopefully will show next month. They are both 12 weeks.
From litter 1 (P6D12) 
and litter 2 (P6T12)
Guess I need to pick some names.
And we got some anxious mamas (day 22 for Holly and 23 for Alena)
  Holly gathers the hay but isn't nesting beyond that so  that is not a false!  Elsa is fat and Sassy too. Very excited for these litters.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope all goes well!!


----------



## promiseacres

Elsa had to join in.


----------



## promiseacres

Boxes are in, nests are built. Elsa and Alena both pulled hair last night... usually Alena doesn't pull until right before kindling on day 31.  They are both day 28, Holly is day 29.  got to love when the experienced ones change things up.


----------



## promiseacres

Elsa had 7 kits this evening!  She was really crazy nesting at evening chores so was sure it was tonight! All seems well. 

Thinking Holly had a false, today was day 31 for her...will give her a couple more days. She built a hay nest but hasn't pulled hair. Alena usually goes overnight day 30. She's a nice nest, complete with hair.


----------



## promiseacres

Miscounted Elsa had 8! 


  and Holly had 6!!!!!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats! So exciting!!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

That's great- Congrats!!


----------



## promiseacres

And Alena's 10

24 hours ago we had 13 rabbits. Now we have 37.


----------



## Hens and Roos

That's great!!


----------



## promiseacres

All but 1 is doing great, 1 of Elsa's just lays a gasps.... keep thinking he will pass but not so far. Elsa's are all shaded, no REW!  Which I expected, George is Cchl c , so maybe Elsa is Cchl Cchl? still early to tell what the kits are but they all could be pointed. 
Holly has 4 black and 2 REW 
Alena has 2 fawn or blue torts( 1 broken), 4 opal, 1 blue, 3 broken blue, I think.... Holly is fostering 2 of the opals. some have floppy ears already.


----------



## promiseacres

Litters are 4 and 5 days old. Discovered Alena only has 6 teats so still having supplement 2 smaller kits and 1 of Elsa's.  Will be checking my other does. Another thing that will help me decide who stays.


----------



## Hens and Roos

What a pile of colors!!


----------



## promiseacres

Alena's kits these 4 I think are all blues... thought 2 are lighter


and the 2 fawns (I believe ) 


Sam is aaB-C-ddEeenen and Alena is AaB-C-ddEeEnen


----------



## MrsKuhn

OH MY GOODNESS!!!! The amount of cuteness is just too much, be still my heart


----------



## MrsKuhn

Oh and Congratulations!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks @MrsKuhn
more pictures, am a little bit obsessed...they are 9 and 10 days old
Elsa's 7 my guess is 1 siamesesable , 3 blue points, 3 sable points



 Alena's



Holly's


----------



## MrsKuhn

I would be obsessed too!


----------



## promiseacres

2 week old photos eyes are open, did lose another of Elsa's. He seemed to not have eaten well yesterday then I found him out of the box this morning. Here's the remaining 6. Will still welcome ideas of color on Elsa's 

 
Holly's 6 (she's still fostering 2 of Alena 's) 

 
& Alena's 9


----------



## promiseacres

Bunnies are growing well. They will be 3 weeks in next 2 days. Should be able to sex them next week, will start measuring ears also.


----------



## promiseacres

4 week old pictures
Alena's 1 buck, 8 does??? Will be rechecking those numbers. Ok this morning seeing 3 bucks, 6 does ears are measuring 8 to 10" which is great!


----------



## promiseacres

Holly 's litter 3 does, 3 bucks ears are measuring 7.5"to 8.5" 
 
Elsa's  4 bucks and 2 does ears are measuring 6.5 to 7.5"   pretty sure we have a seal, 2  seal points and 3 sable points


----------



## samssimonsays

I am in love and drooling over your colors!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Bunnies are 7 weeks old! Here's some pictures. We have 21 bunnies, only 2 are not on track for making the 15" ear length and they are close. Had to set up more cages... still is very full with 5 to 6 bunnies in the cages... well the little ones. hoping to get a few sold next week. 

 This a keeper from Elsa's litter (don't mind her scruffiness, those that go through this ugly phase usually have great fur) Pretty sure she's a seal! I did not expect any seals with this breeding but am thrilled at the compatibility of my shaded vlops! 

 this is the smallest sable (seal?) point buck his ears a bit short... but kids love him and I started calling him little squirt so probably need to move him out soon. LOL


Blue doe from Alena's litter , holding her for now 

 my favorite doe from Alena, her ears are 13" already! Plus she's a petite girl. 

 her brother is also a fav, his ears aren't as long but he's also more petit 

 The REW doe from Alena's litter, keeping her at this time

 Another from Alena's litter, an opal doe, not one I'd pick from her color (b/c I have her mom) but has very nice type

 Black buck but from Holly's again not necessarily one I'd pick to keep but loving his type.


----------



## samssimonsays

Wow! THey are all looking amazing!


----------



## promiseacres

Samantha drawz said:


> Wow! THey are all looking amazing!


Thanks! I think so too!


----------



## promiseacres

Rew doe P6H15 ears are already 15" ! At 9 1/2 weeks  I think her name will be Xara 



Squirt, such a pretty boy. His ears are only 11"...  oh well

hope to get more pictures this week. Everyone got tattooed today. And sold 2 bunnies.


----------



## promiseacres

Sold 4 more bunnies and will trade one at the end of the month. Butchered 3 shorter eared ones (including my "keeper" from January  ) & 1 that had injured her back.
Here's a picture of Imogene



Have 3 litters due in September
#6 Samson (blue, 15.5" ears ) x Promise Acres  Naomi (broken blue, 15" ears ) EDD 9/1
#7  George (siamese sable, el 15 " ) x Holly ( lilac, 14.75") EDD 9/2
#8 Samson (blue,15.5" ears) x Twilight ( black, 16" ears ) EDD 9/3 (she promptly pulled her hair the next day.... )
  for nonsterile boys
kept


----------



## promiseacres

Naomi had 4 kits 9/3/2016, other 2 didn't settle.


 
last week I bred the Polish doe Celestia, Twilight and Elsa, though Elsa and George only connected 1x despite several attempts. George just wasn't interested.


----------



## DutchBunny03

Here is a link to palpation https://www.arba.net/PDFs/palpation.pdf. Have fun with your new kits.


----------



## Hens and Roos

very nice looking rabbits you have!


----------



## promiseacres

Here's 2 of the latest bunnies.


----------



## promiseacres

Think I will continue this thread rather than a new one. Today I plan breeding
Celestia x Wonder
 George x Elsa
Gulliver x Hollyxxx (gully isn't trying yet!!!)
Sam x Naomi  (she will be on her way to her new home Wednesday )
So Sam x Twilight  (Sam was happy to oblige) 
All due Feb1, 2 

Here is the boys from our last 2016 litter 

the 2 blues should also be going to their new homes Wednesday.

2016 keepers were Padame from George x Demaris, George x Elsa, Xara: George x Holly,  Berniece : Sam x Alena, possibly P6N12 from the latest litter a broken buck


----------



## promiseacres

Bred George x Xara (attempted Padame but George refused) 
Will try Gully with Holly again tomorrow  (they are hanging in each others cage tonight) If he refuses will breed her to Sam. 
I did palapate the first 3 at day 12.   I think I felt kits in Elsa & Celestia.... who knows still can't seem to predict them consistently so usually wait and see.


----------



## Hens and Roos

We have to get going on breeding our rabbits if the kids want to have some to work with for 4-H this year.....

Good luck with your match ups!!


----------



## promiseacres

Twilight is nesting!


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## samssimonsays

Yay!!! I will have to live vicariously through your kindling as your are as close to my Frenchies as anyone has on here (that I know of)LOL ! I LOVE velveteens. Do you eat the meat of the ones you cull? Just curious how much you get off of them. I know Frenchies were very grissly and fatty from what I was told.


----------



## promiseacres

samssimonsays said:


> Yay!!! I will have to live vicariously through your kindling as your are as close to my Frenchies as anyone has on here (that I know of)LOL ! I LOVE velveteens. Do you eat the meat of the ones you cull? Just curious how much you get off of them. I know Frenchies were very grissly and fatty from what I was told.


Actually haven't eaten them myself. But @Pearce Pastures   has... I do need to get set up to do my own butchering.


----------



## Pastor Dave

This Fall/Winter season has not been my best. I have fought bronchitis since Halloween. I was out on a z-pac in November. In December my doc thought I needed Singulair.
This week still fighting this, was dx'd with walking pneumonia and put on antibiotics and steroids. I tore an abdominal muscle coughing so much and have to take vicodin and cough using a pillow held to my stomach.

Enough abt my hard season. I lost a doe that was only abt 2 yrs old. Almost in a 36 hour period of noticing her and wondering what step to take, she died overnight.

I replaced her with a 10 week doe out of her last litter from the meat pen. Translation: No litters from her for at least 14 more weeks.

Her breeding cycle partner lost a litter on the mesh during the night.

My other 2 does that are on the same schedule were due to be bred and would have been due mid January. So, I held off. 

The other day I bred the three does and will be placing nest boxes around Valentines Day.

When the new doe is mature enough, she will get in on the cycle of one of these 3 and I will have 4 again breeding back to back having litters abt every 5 weeks. I wean at 5 weeks and give the doe a few days alone before rebreeding. It has worked to be a good schedule, and we eat as much as we want, make sausage and summer sausage, and sell a few along the way.

I am praying for a good Spring. Even with the bad season, God has been good!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Sorry to hear you have been under the weather @Pastor Dave- hope you start feeling better soon!  Walking pneumonia is not fun...a couple years ago my DD and oldest DS both had it within weeks of each other, youngest DS never got it thankfully!

Sorry to hear that you lost one of your rabbits and the litter from the other.  We are struggling with getting rabbits re-bred right now- thinking we have 1 French Angora rebred, still trying with the others.

Looking forward to Spring!


----------



## Kaye

I love your buns 
I smile every time I see those ears.


----------



## Kaye

@Pastor Dave i hope you feel better. 
@Hens and Roos i can't wait either


----------



## promiseacres

Today was day 32, pretty much decided no kits again after none found this am. Was thinking of who to try with who again. But at 3 I went out to clean cages. And Miss Twilight has 8 wigglers! 



perfect number! 
Palapated Holly and Xara, pretty sure Xara is bred and hopeful on Holly.  Xara has a huge belly already....
will be rebreeding Elsa, Celestia  and also Padame. Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Kaye

Oh my goodness!! How sweet. Already got some nice ears. Congrats and good luck!!


----------



## promiseacres

Will get photos in a few days but once again we have agoutis out of 2 selfs.... I was told that Twilight may carry steel. Pretty sure she has 2 black( steel ?),2 blue (steel)  3 opals and a chestnut in her box. Last year when I bred her to  REW the kits were black and blue. Now that would make me wander if Sam also has steel (know he carries e) But when bred to an opal no steels. Anyways leaning towards Twilight being A-B- CC Dd ES- which explains her current litter at least.  not upset they are showable. Might pull my hair out learning steel genetics though.


----------



## Kaye

I'm still learning the basics and want to pull my hair out


----------



## promiseacres

lost a black this morning. But the other 7 were fat and wiggly. With these being solid I hope I can tell who might be steel better.

Rebreed Celestia and Elsa and bred Padame too. This will be Celestia s last chance.


----------



## Kaye

My thoughts every time I see those ears. How are the little wiggles??


----------



## promiseacres

Lost another but the remaining 

are fat and full of wiggly.


----------



## Pastor Dave

promiseacres said:


> Will get photos in a few days but once again we have agoutis out of 2 selfs.... I was told that Twilight may carry steel. Pretty sure she has 2 black( steel ?),2 blue (steel)  3 opals and a chestnut in her box. Last year when I bred her to  REW the kits were black and blue. Now that would make me wander if Sam also has steel (know he carries e) But when bred to an opal no steels. Anyways leaning towards Twilight being A-B- CC Dd ES- which explains her current litter at least.  not upset they are showable. Might pull my hair out learning steel genetics
> 
> 
> When I have any thoughts or questions on genetics, I turn to @Bunnylady


----------



## Kaye

Oh I love them!! Beautiful!
 I'm actively looking for a buck to breed with Mocha. I'm having trouble finding any in my area. I was looking for a stud first, but would buy one now if I found him


----------



## promiseacres

Really really hoping this is more than an hay belly! & either her mama settled or there's only 6 to 8 in there! (Her mama, Holly, takes in fosters but is very hard to get to settle ) this is Xara's first litter! Today is day 28 for Xara, 27 for Holly.   she doesn't always look quite "large" depends on the angle she sits. ...


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope you get some kits!


----------



## promiseacres

Well.... no kits from Holly and Xara....past experience says they didn't "catch"  will be rebreeding on Monday. 
Padame, Elsa and Celestia aren't due for another 10 to 14 days. 

Twilight's litter is doing well, they are 3 weeks today.


----------



## samssimonsays

They are gorgeous! That agouti gene is STRONG. Once it is there, it is there. And I had opals, REWs, oranges and blues for generations without a chestnut and then BAM. I got a litter of all chestnut from two dilute parents. I LOVE the blue colors!


----------



## Kaye

So beautiful!!


----------



## Baymule

You have beautiful rabbits. Are velveteen lops fur like rex fur? They are so pretty.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> You have beautiful rabbits. Are velveteen lops fur like rex fur? They are so pretty.


YES they have a rex fur. They are English lop crossed with rex and mini rex.


----------



## Baymule

There are a lot of new breeds since I raised rabbits 40 years ago, LOL. I raised Satins and especially loved the Siamese Satin. Your Siamese Velveteen Lop is just drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> There are a lot of new breeds since I raised rabbits 40 years ago, LOL. I raised Satins and especially loved the Siamese Satin. Your Siamese Velveteen Lop is just drop dead gorgeous!


 they are a work in progress but thank you.


----------



## firedragon1982

Baymule said:


> There are a lot of new breeds since I raised rabbits 40 years ago, LOL. I raised Satins and especially loved the Siamese Satin. Your Siamese Velveteen Lop is just drop dead gorgeous!



My mother and brother ALSO raised/showed Satins in the 80s! They were very big into the red satins. Brokens were just starting to come onto the scene, I was about 6 when they sold out. I remember a couple of REWs, and they also had a couple of Californians, but in recent talks with my mom she hated them because they were mean as all get out. She said they made the best tasting stew...

Also, my children are trying to talk me into lops as well as Rex... I've said no because we don't have the room until we get our garage built... But they're sooo cute! Then again all babies are cute...


----------



## promiseacres

Twilight's kits are doing great we have 2 does, 4 bucks... I believe. Usually by 4 weeks they are big enough to definitely sex them. 
Rebreed Xara and Holly, both to George. Have sold George and 4 others to a gal in Oklahoma. They should be leaving in 2 weeks. Padame appears bred this time around. Not sure on Celestia and doubt that Elsa took.  
on a good note Gully finally seems to be maturing. Hopefully will get some litters out of him late spring, he has zero interest in the does yet.  he's 9 months.... hopefully just late maturing.


----------



## promiseacres

Buns are doing well, still no additional litters. 
Celestia, Padame and Elsa are day 29. So early still. 
Holly and Xara are day 8. Rebred them both as am really wanting another litter out of George before he leaves. He will be breeding them again next week. And Elsa and Padame if they don't kindle.... hopefully he isn't shooting blanks all of a sudden... though no litters since last spring.... was blaming it on the does being seasonsal.... ugh.  Padame does appear bred though and he's been very willing. Would feel really bad if I sell a sterile buck....


----------



## promiseacres

Celestia is pulling fur! (&running circles around her nest box)  she does a good job with her first kits.

And 98% Holly got bred last week... definitely felt something that wasn't poo when I palapated her.


----------



## Latestarter

Good luck!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hoping for kits


----------



## promiseacres

day 33 and Nada...does are just determined to drive me crazy... 
breeding Elsa back monday.... Padame did breed back 1 week so... she has another week. Who knows with Celestia... 3 tuffs of fur pulled, then nothing. Absolutely no other signs. But she will get a few more days. Atleast the her mate isn't leaving this week....


----------



## Pastor Dave

It is definitely frustrating!


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry that she didn't have kits...


----------



## promiseacres

Well still no kits.   but i weaned Twilights kits. She is in very good condition and since I have discovered these girls rarely give it up in the fall  I decided to see if Gulliver would show any interest... since he's not succeeded in the breeding department though he's 10 months old.  And they had 2!! Successful ties!!!   2 does due in about 2 weeks....  1 in 3 weeks, 1 in 4 (will probably retry Padame and Celestia again tomorrow)


----------



## Baymule

Haven't they ever heard the old saying, "Multiply like RABBITS?


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Haven't they ever heard the old saying, "Multiply like RABBITS?


Yep....   no rule followers here....


----------



## Hens and Roos

yep we have the same issue


----------



## promiseacres

Current list of litters due: 
George x Xara DD 3/30-4/13
George x Holly DD 3/30-4/7
George x Elsa DD 4/12
Gully x Twilight DD 4/18
Gully x Padame DD 4/19
Wonder x Celestia DD 4/19


----------



## Hens and Roos

that you have some new litters!!


----------



## promiseacres

Holly and Xara are due next week. To George. They were both sacked out while I was tattooing the bunnies. 
Twilight's litter are 7 weeks. Got them tattooe yesterday. My 2 favorites are both blue bucks... like their sire. Will keep 1 to show some.  Only 1 doe in this litter.  and she will be going to a 4Her next week. My favorite blue buck  


Not sure I want to replace Sam yet. And going to try to stay at 5,6 does and 2 bucks.... especially since am needing to add a mini rex doe for the kids for 4H. Since we have 6 expectant does I took out dividers in cages. But with spring here the young buns can get moved to the pony shed.  The 4 agoutis in the litter are either poorly marked without proper rings or steels.... I can't decide. 




 this group actually posed well for pictures.


----------



## promiseacres

Holly is nesting!!!! Today is day 27!!!  (she's my difficult almost 3 yr old settle.... )


----------



## promiseacres

And.....nothing...  
But have 1 bunny sold, 1 has a deposit put down and a gal is coming to see 1 tomorrow.  So leaves me with my keeper and 2 to still to sell. Though 1 is looking short eared. So may send him to the local wildlife rescue.


----------



## Hens and Roos

bummer... we are waiting to see if 1 Angora and 1 Cali kid- have a couple of weeks yet!


----------



## promiseacres

And still waiting.... 
today is day 28  take 2 for Holly and Xara  
If Holly isn't bred she's sure a good actress and has a belly full of tumors.... she was only bred 1x for this week 
Xara could go next week also but she's not acting any different. 
I palapated the others this morning.  Elsa, Celestia and Twilight all might of felt babies.... Padame not sure, but she pulled hair this morning. It's only day 16 for her. But our past experiences is if they're pulling hair even early and were bred then they have a litter. So hopeful still.


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## promiseacres

Day 31 for Holly. She was nesting like a mad woman last night.... was very hopeful for kits this morning.... but just a pretty nest. Today is day 31.
Xara is not doing anything.  Now I need to get on DH to make nest boxes..... now they ALL *might* need them at the same time and I only have 3 that fit the current cages. 
These rabbits are determined to make me loose my mind!


----------



## Hens and Roos

...


----------



## promiseacres

We have kits! Holly had 6 this afternoon.
3 blacks, 1 REW, 2 torts or sable points?!!


----------



## TAH




----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## promiseacres

Pretty sure 3 blacks, 1 REW, 2 blues (though they are very silvery...)


----------



## samssimonsays

COngrats!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Neat coloring- will be watching to see what they look like as they grow!


----------



## Latestarter

Grats! It's about time aye?   there are no after birth issues.


----------



## promiseacres

Ok, still not going to say 100% sure. BUT am leaning towards the 2 bluish kits as being siamese sables! Why? 
1. They began pink 2. Sire is a siamese sable, known genotype is aa B- Ccchlc D-Ee  , dam is a lilac aabbCcddE-
Sire has yet to produce any dilute kits, even when bred to dd does. These make 21 kits from sire. 3. They have a silvery tinge. 
A few more days and I will know for sure. I totally forgot ss can look blue at first. The 3rd option is lilac but really don't feel sire carries both d and b . 

 

 

  They are 6 days old!  Will be rebreeding Xara and Elsa Monday I guess. Unless they suprise me am doubtful of kits. But I did get this last litter out of George!


----------



## Pastor Dave

I am sure you have your own strategy and management practices for breeding, but I will give you some techniques I use, ok?

First, I make sure my breeders (bucks included) get a tsp of Calf Manna each day. Added protein!

 Sometimes if you have a spare cage beside either the doe or buck, I will put one and being in close proximity to the other, they will get in the mood.

If the female won't lift for him, I will gently get under abdomen with a gloved hand, and raise her pelvis for him. Gloved hand with long sleeve shirt to avoid getting scratched or bit.

Wait at least a half hour and look for buck to have 3 fall offs. The doe may urinate if going back to her cage too soon. She normally won't be comfortable enough in buck's cage. Wait half hour to hour before putting back in her cage.

Repeat process in 8 hours. First round can cause doe to go in heat and be receptive 8 hours later.

If that doesn't work, and buck is throwing litters with other does, 3 strikes rule on doe not having litters.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## promiseacres

Pastor Dave said:


> I am sure you have your own strategy and management practices for breeding, but I will give you some techniques I use, ok?
> 
> First, I make sure my breeders (bucks included) get a tsp of Calf Manna each day. Added protein!
> 
> Sometimes if you have a spare cage beside either the doe or buck, I will put one and being in close proximity to the other, they will get in the mood.
> 
> If the female won't lift for him, I will gently get under abdomen with a gloved hand, and raise her pelvis for him. Gloved hand with long sleeve shirt to avoid getting scratched or bit.
> 
> Wait at least a half hour and look for buck to have 3 fall offs. The doe may urinate if going back to her cage too soon. She normally won't be comfortable enough in buck's cage. Wait half hour to hour before putting back in her cage.
> 
> Repeat process in 8 hours. First round can cause doe to go in heat and be receptive 8 hours later.
> 
> If that doesn't work, and buck is throwing litters with other does, 3 strikes rule on doe not having litters.
> 
> Hope this helps some.


Dave- have found that this breed isn't as as easy to get litters as my original doe. Rarely will does stand or lift to be bred. I hold them 100% of the time. Also some definitely are not as fast maturing, had a buck who didn't even want to breed until 10 months. Other breeders have stated they get 1 litter per doe per year...  my thoughts are they are somewhat seasonal, so attempting to get as many litters now instead of trying later this year. Also ear length is affected by the cold. So no more winter litters.  I haven't tried the calf manna, but they get greens, acv, and BOSS....   frustrating yes, but it is what it is. Should of kept another doe from my first doe... I was somewhat worried about her carrying split penis....but not sure now. Now that I have seen 1 buck not finish maturing until 10 months. As the my line  gets there physically  I definitely will be looking towards my lines that are easier more frequent breeders.... fun of a newer breed in progress. But they have best personalities and are super cute!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Sounds difficult to endure to say the least.
I have always just been in it for the meat production, so a seasonal breeding program would definitely not work for me. You have different reasons for breeding, so hopefully being patient and accepting of the quirks you mentioned definitely pays off for you.


----------



## promiseacres

3 Does due any day....   but zero signs

 Rebred Xara and Elsa and both willingly lifted! 
Holly's babies are 11 days old. 



 definitely not blues! super excited to have 2 siamese sables


----------



## promiseacres

Celestia is nesting! for baby Polish!


----------



## promiseacres

Celestia had 4 live broken kits (1 stillborn)!!! our first Polish litter!
Celestia 


Wonder Bolt


 

 


Looks like we will be rebreeding Padame and Twilight...


----------



## Hens and Roos

that's great, congrats! Good luck with the other 2


----------



## promiseacres

Ok so palapated Xara and Elsa on Friday,  pretty sure both are pregnant!  
Will be rebreeding Padame and Holly next week. Twilight has a head tilt so starting fenobedazol...
Holly and Celestia's litters are doing well, need to get more pics. Those baby Polish are absolutely adorable.


----------



## promiseacres

Pretty sure 2 boys, 2 girls


----------



## promiseacres

Bunnies are doing well. Kicked the polish out of their box and weighed and got ear lengths on the vlops. Weights are excellent, ears could be longer. 50/50 does and bucks for both litters. 
 Bred Padame and Holly Sunday night. Elsa and Xara are due next week, both due to Gulliver.


----------



## promiseacres

Elsa is nesting! Xara is huge & laying around! DD 4/18. 
Both are due to our newest buck Gulliver, a chocolate


----------



## promiseacres

Give it up Xara! Elsa  pulled more hair last evening... no bunnies yet....  doe code....


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## promiseacres

Elsa had 7! 4 black, 3 torts. Torts were a pleasant suprise as Gully only has 1 tort on his pedigree, a great grandparent...expected all black, like some variety. 
 I love genetics and discovering their genotypes.   most of the kits are good sized, 1 small one. Hopefully she does well. She did loose 2 out 8 last year.


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## promiseacres

Litter P7E1
Gulliver (Chocolate, 7#, EL 16 " )  x Elsa (Blue point,  6.0# EL 13.5") 4 blacks, 3 torts

  



Still waiting on Xara, today is day 32


----------



## promiseacres

And Litter P7X1 
Gulliver(Chocolate, 7#, EL 16 " )  x Xara (REW, 7#, EL 16.5") 
9 kits! Great for her 1st litter. 1 is very small. Thinking chocolates, blacks, blues?, lilacs?


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## promiseacres

Bunnies are doing well. Litter P7E1 4 blacks, 3 torts 

 
Litter P7X1 Looks like 3 black, 4 chocolate (1 peanut), 2 torts?


----------



## promiseacres

Bunnies are growing, lost 1 from each litter. But they are doing great otherwise. Xara continues the good mothering instincts in my line. 

 

Gully and Sam enjoyed some time in the exercise pen while I cleaned pans.


----------



## promiseacres

A couple of Holly's bunnies. They are 8 weeks old now. 

 


and the Polish kits


 

 

And Xara and Elsa's, they are 2 weeks. Down to 5 in Elsa's and at 7 with Xara's but have a runt in Xara's he's a chocolate so hoping he survives. 

 




And Padame is due this week. Holly in 2? (Breeding her weekly again trying to get that last litter)  these should be our last for awhile though may rebreed Celestia, the polish. Need to determine cage space...


----------



## Hens and Roos

colorful groups of kits!!


----------



## promiseacres

Padame had 10 kits today, looks to be a lot of brokens. 
She's taking after her Grandmother Alena.  
pictures tomorrow. Lots of colors. We now have 33 kits and junior bunnies and 10 seniors.


----------



## promiseacres

Ok, there were 11 this morning! Last one a runt though.... definitely a rainbow this time. Definitely a broken black, chestnut, possible blues, opals, reds, creams, torts.


----------



## promiseacres

All 11 of Padame's kits are doing well. 
Had a suprise when I did chores tonight... Holly had 2 kits!  she was bred the same time as Padame BUT palapated her negative and with her history didn't give her a box  (she usually pulls hair prior in any case!) one was large and smooshed dead ... the other alive but stuck between the cages dispite baby saver wire DH helped pull the cages apart and got the little fighter out.    he is snuggled into a box now.  
she has been a good mother in the past so hoping she gets past this hiccup and continues to care for him. He appeared to have been fed.  If he is doing well tomorrow I will probably foster some of Padame's kits to her. She's fostered without issues before. 

Crazyness... freaking doe code....


----------



## promiseacres

The fighter is doing well. Holly made a nice nest and fed him well. 

went and split up Padame's, most are the same size as Holly's.  

 

 sometimes a small litter is a blessing.


----------



## promiseacres

New litters are doing well. 
Holly's single chocolate kit


And all with his adopted siblings 


and the 6 of Padame's 

 have 2 runts in Padame's group.... does ok one day, poorly the next.  But both seem better with less competition.  Padame's litter is a rainbow of colors! Have blacks, blues, creams, reds, torts AND 2??? Chocolate???? Neither Padame or Sam have a chocolate parent.... but I can't think of another color they might be.  what a wonderful thing if they are chocolate carriers.


----------



## promiseacres

Updated pictures of almost 5 week old bunnies. All are doing well. Xara's  2 does, 4 bucks  
Elsa's 2 does, 3 bucks


----------



## promiseacres

A couple from Xara's litter we will grow out, both bucks. 
  
Hollys single chocolate, it's a doe! 
 
Padame's 10 (7 are bucks ) all are looking nice though. What a rainbow!


----------



## animalmom

How sweet!


----------



## promiseacres

Some updated bunny pictures.  we have 36 total rabbits... want to get under 15 for winter. But have time, 3 have deposits on them.. 
Xara's litter are big bodied with tons of ear.   
Elsa's have beautiful fur. 

And Padame's are just adorable, nice all around bunnies. But 8! Bucks... 2 does 
  
Hollys little chocolate is a doe! Looking good.


----------



## babsbag

Cute bunnies. Have you ever read the book "Leo the Lop"...his ears would droop in his soup


----------



## promiseacres

babsbag said:


> Cute bunnies. Have you ever read the book "Leo the Lop"...his ears would droop in his soup


I have not. Will have to check it out.


----------



## babsbag

https://www.amazon.com/Leo-Lop-Serendipity-Stephen-Cosgrove/dp/1939011566

I have the entire set of the Serendipity series that I bought for my kids many many moons ago.  Each book teaches an ethic; I really like them.  My set has cassette tapes with them too, but a lot of good those will be nowadays. Hoping for grandchildren someday to share the books with.


----------



## promiseacres

Was a good weekend for selling bunnies, got a deposit on 2 Saturday. Had a previous buyer contact me Sunday, I sent 3 home with her. Then have 3 to be picked up tomorrow. Only bad thing is that we're down to only bucks to sell...may have to have a buck sale.... actually gave one buck to the buyer yesterday... but she's a repeat buyer dispite have lost 2 does she bought earlier this summer. 
I do have my keeper list down to 14, half are bucks... will still need to make more cuts but wanting to grow them longer. At this time am only keeping Sam as my only non PromisenAcres bred rabbit...  keep debating on him. But just crosses too well with girls from my original lines. Example: 
Doc Holiday, Sam x Twilights son is looking really great at 5 months. 
  his fur just screams velvet!!!


----------



## promiseacres

So got notice that the VLRCA is disbanding.  while I didn't agree with everything it was the only Velveteen lop club available.  I guess it wasn't a huge suprise as it focused on the last presenter.... not so much the breed in general. 

 they pass with Megan the new presenter.  Such a wonderful breed if they can only pass.


----------



## promiseacres

Two more bunnies leaving this weekend. Then a couple in September. Down to 29.... yeah still not to my 15....  So decided to breed Padame `,  Xara, and Celestia come next week.  they settle, but won't hold my breathe. Xara is shedding/molting....  really would be nice to get some better does. Not super thrilled with my selection of jr does... they're ok... but definitely need to grow, lost 1 due to a broken back. Still have 5 bucks for sale, 2 or 3 I may just cull. No point in feeding pets...


----------



## Bunnylady

promiseacres said:


> So got notice that the VLRCA is disbanding.  while I didn't agree with everything it was the only Velveteen lop club available.  I guess it wasn't a huge suprise as it focused on the last presenter.... not so much the breed in general.
> 
> they pass with Megan the new presenter.  Such a wonderful breed if they can only pass.



I've heard the expression, "too many chiefs, and not enough indians" (I hope that doesn't get interpreted as some sort of racial slur) as the reason that some groups fall apart. In this case, it seems to be the opposite - too many members that only want to be members, not "chiefs," or at least, not willing to shoulder the responsibilities of chiefs. I know it can be very hard to find people willing and able to devote the time and energy these days, and of course, it seems inevitable that those who do wind up getting criticized . . .   I hope a stronger club manages to re-form behind this breed; the V-lop has been in the works for quite a while, and they are really coming along nicely.

(I have to admit, I noted the addition of the Argente Brun to the list of showable breeds with a somewhat jaded eye. A number of years ago, the standards committee said that you had to have a distinctly different rabbit to get consideration; they wouldn't accept anything that could be considered the same as another breed, just a different color or fur type. I believe at that time, what was being worked with as a potential "Velveteen Lop" was very similar to a Holland, just with Rex fur. Creating what is more or less a scaled-down English Lop with the Rex coat has taken many more years. 

I'm not clear on whether the various colors of Argent rabbits are considered separate breeds or just different colors in other countries, but they seem pretty darn similar to me . . . .Ahh, club politics.)

I hope the new presenter can get a core of really dedicated breeders supporting her efforts. As you have probably noticed, it's surprisingly hard to get the required number of really good animals to make the presentations with; I've seen entries rejected for stupid things like mismatched claws and bad teeth (those things should have been evident long before the rabbits got hauled to convention, wouldn't you think?). I've heard the Lionhead people complain that the showable colors they currently have don't work well together, but that's because those were the only colors that the presenter could consistently scrounge up enough "good ones" to present. However boring it may be to only work with one color, I can see that it would have its advantages. 

I wish you all luck.


----------



## promiseacres

"Plush" lops is the Holland lop crosses....  they are definitely different than our velveteen lops. Sometimes I think people like to cross breeds just to "see"   as you probably know velveteen lops have actually been around for a long time...it can be hard to explain to newbies that they should get pedigreed, purebred stock rather than reinventing the wheel...   intial costs might be more but you'll be years ahead.   Then there are those just focused on their favorite colors....  the longer I am at it, the more I get focused on type, colors are just a bonus. Since we have soo many to work with.


----------



## promiseacres

Well it's day 34....no bunnies  oh well. Will try and breed the new mini rex after we get her. And Celestia since short ears are best on them. But no more velveteen lops until Spring....  oh well. Though today at the rabbit show I bought a new jr doe. Ears already 15.5" & Twilights niece.   she's a gold tipped steel, very pretty color.
Yes pictures are in order.
John's mini rex C3PO got BOV in both shows
Jocelyn's Polish got a 2, and 2 3rd (need to convince her to let me sell her jr doe....)
& Promise Acre Doc Holiday got BOB while Promise Acre Julian got BOV. There were 7 or 8 Velveteen lops.  Kids did well showing, handling their bunnies.   
I am absolutely beat.... 3 kids, 1 mom and 8 bunnies well it was fun anyways.

And entered National convention this morning!!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

congrats on the show and glad you had fun!


----------



## promiseacres

So it will be awhile before any more litters so here's some show pics
 John's new mini rex doe.
 she didn't place at nationals but got good comments. Her name is R2D2. She's only 4 months old.
Jocelyn and Chocolate at nationals, he was 15/15.... I think I got her convinced to sell Butterfly or Celestia and get a new doe. 
if you missed my journal. Doc was 6th/16 & Julian (now in Texas) was 1/5!  Julian is the broken orange on the left
overall national was a good time. Super excited about the future of my Velveteens!


----------



## promiseacres

Well  decided to sell the chickens so now all the bunnies and cages are in their insulated coop.  
finally got Celestia bred. Miss R2D2 is not old enough until December. So since they have a new, warmer shed. I bred Xara &Padame. 
So it's Celestia xWonder, Xara x Doc and Padame x Gully
all due December 2.  Bucks were interested, does so so... Xara lifted well though. Maybe I will get some jrs for spring shows. Have a show on Saturday.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I butchered 10 today, and decided to scale back for a while. Currently I have 2 bucks and 4 does, but planning on going down to 1 buck and 2 does by winter.


----------



## Hopalong Causually

Yes, indeed, Pastor Dave.  That is almost exactly where I want to be through the winter, too.  
I kept a buck and a doe from earlier litters this past summer on a just-in-case basis.  The doe is the most beautiful rabbit I have but doesn't fit into my plans right now.  My top priority was to get a future breeder buck from one doe I have and my only breeder buck.  That doe is nearly three years old.  It took her three litters to finally throw a buck.  He's only four weeks old now but he has occupancy rights to the saved girl's cage.  I've been unable to find anybody to take her so her name is coming close to changing from Nora to Roaster.


----------



## promiseacres

Our new Bunnies
polish buck, Blackie

mini rex doe Specialty Dark Chocolate 

and a new Velveteen lop brood doe, this is Twilights dam. 

will be checking does this week. 

We are up to 5 Polish, 3 MR and 9 Velveteen lops. Definitely room for some litters.


----------



## Hens and Roos

very nice!


----------



## promiseacres

Well first round of breedings resulted in zero kits... but Butterfly x Blackie is due end of the week and she was interested.
Then Xara, Celestia and CP are due in a couple weeks, Padame also but the way she feels and acts I am doubtful on her.  
They've been getting ACV, boss and calf manna and lights at night... so we should get some kits.... I would think. 
I got some work done to the cages this afternoon. Invested in a pair of heavy duty c clip pliers, definitely a good thing.


----------



## promiseacres

And no litters...not sure why I attempt fall breedings... 
oh ya so I have jrs to show in the spring...
let the velveteens out in the outside playpen, see if they could woo their ladies.... and though the boys tried the girls weren't having it. Did get a fall off Padame  (held her...) this morning in Doc's cage.... even the Polish are being prudes... 
have added supplements, lights, acv, reduce feed then increase... inside, outside, holding, not holding... only difference this year is bucks are interested... maybe I need to give them more time.... really was hoping for the polish to cooperate... if they don't this week will have to wait until after the mini rex co operate after Jan 1. As John needs jrs for the fair. Oh well... maybe we'll just have 100 bunnies all at once....


----------



## Pastor Dave

What is the ambient temp where you are attempting the breeding? I don't try too much unless it hits 50 or 60 and they are more active. 

Sometimes I will put the doe next to the buck a while to see if she goes into heat and acts intetested. Once she's in with him, I wait an hour and watch for a fall off or two before giving them some space. 

This Fall I decided not to breed and think I will breed on a decent day in February so I'll have some March babies. I decided to scale back, so only 5 breeders right now and 10 fryers, but plan to reduce 1 more buck and 1 more doe late Spring.


----------



## Pastor Dave

What is the ambient temp where you are attempting the breeding? I don't try too much unless it hits 50 or 60 and they are more active. 

Sometimes I will put the doe next to the buck a while to see if she goes into heat and acts intetested. Once she's in with him, I wait an hour and watch for a fall off or two before giving them some space. 

This Fall I decided not to breed and think I will breed on a decent day in February so I'll have some March babies. I decided to scale back, so only 5 breeders right now and 10 fryers, but plan to reduce 1 more buck and 1 more doe late Spring.


----------



## promiseacres

Pastor Dave said:


> What is the ambient temp where you are attempting the breeding? I don't try too much unless it hits 50 or 60 and they are more active.
> 
> Sometimes I will put the doe next to the buck a while to see if she goes into heat and acts intetested. Once she's in with him, I wait an hour and watch for a fall off or two before giving them some space.
> 
> This Fall I decided not to breed and think I will breed on a decent day in February so I'll have some March babies. I decided to scale back, so only 5 breeders right now and 10 fryers, but plan to reduce 1 more buck and 1 more doe late Spring.


Might be temps, probably gets down to 40 in there shed. It's well insulated but just have a heat lamp. Want to put my 2nd one in there.


----------



## promiseacres

Well rebred  4 velveteen lops and 1 polish....  on a litter or 2. Rainbow actually lifted all by herself, in fact I wasnt needed at all ..... now trying to get the Mini rex bred for John to have his jrs for 4h....the show was canceled due to low temps.... so breeding also isn't going well. Though our bucks are willing.... have people wanting bunnies....but  looks like I need more nest boxes just in case.   The joys of rabbit breeding.


----------



## promiseacres

Finally got a mini rex bred....  even if I had to hold the doe....so bred Winnie too as Xara absolutely is refusing any buck... all my Velveteens are bred to Doc. The younger bucks just don't quite get it yet.... but Winnie actually lifted by herself.... so lots of related bunnies if all 5 took....but I doubt it.


----------



## promiseacres

4 does have boxes in....ALL 4 (even the 2 with litter boxes) are using them to potty.... good sign they aren't pregnant.... kids aren't willingly helping feed.... some days I am not sure it's all worth it    I just want trail ride...


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear and yep know what it's like with the kids not wanting to help 

hang in there!


----------



## promiseacres

Xara at about 15 days....  due 2/13


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## BoboFarm




----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry

Anticipaaation!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Abt a week out...


----------



## Dani4Hedgies




----------



## promiseacres

Box went in this morning, she's due Tuesday (pretty sure i still felt a kit this am) Mini rex doe R2D2 is due then too. Looks like Winnie and Special need rebred.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

You get at least two healthy litters!


----------



## promiseacres

Playing around with a logo.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Good job! I like it!! It’ll be neat to see it in color.


----------



## promiseacres

No one hold your breathe absolutely no nesting....  not very hopeful for litters this week.... maybe the next week. Starting to worry my bucks are shooting blanks.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry

When my does were younger they seemed to live by never put off to tomorrow what you can do today. Now it seems like they have adopted the work smarter, not harder philosophy and wait to nest when they are just beginning labor...or they have come to realize they are being watched and just like to drive us crazy.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Maybe “rabbit code” instead of “doe code?”


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry

@promiseacres  Your logo is nice. Maybe a different font.... You have clean lines with the rabbit outlines and that is what grabs my attention first. You can be fanciful on the name but the capitals popping up close to the horizontal line seems to lose the balance. You can try it without the horizontal line and/or work with the font, maybe?


----------



## promiseacres

Tale of Tails Rabbitry said:


> @promiseacres  Your logo is nice. Maybe a different font.... You have clean lines with the rabbit outlines and that is what grabs my attention first. You can be fanciful on the name but the capitals popping up close to the horizontal line seems to lose the balance. You can try it without the horizontal line and/or work with the font, maybe?


Haha, yes a different font than my handwriting... might work on it more today. I uploaded but going to color then upload again. As I was fighting with my laptop too much trying to outline on my art program, which is very simple.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies

keeping fingers cross that she kindles a great litter for you


----------



## promiseacres

Nothing, so tried a different buck. (I DO NOT want a bunch of young litters when we are gone camping, which hopefully will be in April) Anyways 2 Velveteen lop does palapated positive... I mean like they are both have a "major" cancerous growth very easily felt.... so    and going to just break down and get more boxes built. Which is has been some of my hang up on litter spacing... if each doe has her own box available... well no need to spread out the litters and I can not worry when we're gone.


----------



## promiseacres

finally colored it. Tried to do it in a paint program but don't have the skills, may try again now that I have it colored,.. though not 100% happy with the velveteen's color.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I like it but it seems as though the two polish blend into each other with the same brown...maybe make the one in the foreground black and white or all white??


----------



## promiseacres

I will see about changing colors... I really wanted a blue vl, chocolate mini rex and broken chocolate polish. Trying to keep with our varieties we have. But either Mr or polish could be black or I could change the Mr to lilac otter and the vl to rew or... we have several varieties to pick from. But blues my favorite buck.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I wondered about that. Part of my concern was if you tried to have the logo stitched on polos or something and trying to differentiate the separate bunnies. I think it’ll look great no matter what. Just food for thought!


----------



## promiseacres

Both mini rex does are rebred, willingly!  
for Jr's for 4h fair. 

Hoping for a bunny filled March...


----------



## Dani4Hedgies




----------



## Jennifer Hinkle

Good Luck!


----------



## promiseacres

still no bunnies.... but both mini rex does palapated positive.(we know how acurate i am at that.,. Both are frumpy also....  so


----------



## Dani4Hedgies




----------



## promiseacres

Finally!!!!! Signs of a doe who's ready for babies!!!!! R2D2 is nesting. DD is 3/29



several other does are feeling spring finally. Boys were happy!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

!!! . Would love to see some baby bun pics!


----------



## Dani4Hedgies




----------



## promiseacres

It's been about 10 months (5 pages on this thread) 
Since our last litter. But I am super excited to announce. That Special (mini rex)had a litter of 5 this morning!!  looks like 4 are chocolate otters, 1 chocolate.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dani4Hedgies

Yes so excited look at all those pretty little baby buns


----------



## promiseacres

R2D2 (the doe who's been nesting for about 10 days...) is still holding off...has a very nice straw nest she adds to daily... 
 kind of driving me crazy. Today is day 33...but did expose her at about day 12...thinking she wasn't bred the first date...but I have heard of late kindles... just haven't had them go over 31-32 days. But if she did take the 2nd ....then she's been nesting for a very long time.... I guess either she is or isnt...no signs of distress or dystocia...just driving me nuts.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Doe Code!! I know the feeling!!


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle

promiseacres said:


> R2D2 (the doe who's been nesting for about 10 days...) is still holding off...has a very nice straw nest she adds to daily...
> kind of driving me crazy. Today is day 33...but did expose her at about day 12...thinking she wasn't bred the first date...but I have heard of late kindles... just haven't had them go over 31-32 days. But if she did take the 2nd ....then she's been nesting for a very long time.... I guess either she is or isnt...no signs of distress or dystocia...just driving me nuts.


I have had them wait until day36 before


----------



## promiseacres

Well nothing so far for R2D2...She faithfully makes a hay nest nightly...this is day 28 (take 2)..she's been nesting for 16 days...

Boxes in today for a VL and Polish also. Celestia the polish immediately started a stash! 
On a sad note I culled Chester...he  had an ever so slight split penis....will have to cull Padame his dam too.... and Winifred his sister..both are preg.hoping he didn't settle the does bred I exposed to him... in any case may keep a any normal show quality bucks from their litters....but will be culling the rest...
also lost 1 of Specials...it got out of the box and cage...so they are in a deeper box. DS couldn't find them it's that deep. Keep those guys in until it warms up!! Their eyes are starting to open.


----------



## promiseacres

Celestia the Polish had 4 kits today! Looks like all black, which was expected. 




Special's 4 are doing well.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle

They are so cute, I love baby bunnies.


----------



## promiseacres

R2D2 pulled fur this morning, today is day 30, she's kept her nest all tidy for 20 days now....surely she's having them tonight. 


chocolate otter baby... he/she is 13 days old....pees every time we hold him/her  


I caught Padame and Rainbow staching (due the 19th, along with Xara and Butterfly.  Unfortunately Padame is my cull list as her son had a split penis.   but letting her have the kits. Winnie also is a cull, a full sister to the offending buck. But she was due yesterday so won't have her kits to deal with.  Wanted to cut numbers but .


----------



## Wehner Homestead

That chocolate otter is adorable!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Doe code...no bunnies I gave her the entire night!!!!  
I swear she sits in the box just looking miserable.... a box and cage now filled with hair..... somewhat worried....but no discharge or outright pushing. Today is her dd.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

she goes soon!


----------



## promiseacres

Woo-hoo we have kits! She wins the prize for most prepared doe ever!!! 3 kits. 1 big black otter  a blue and a chocolate both pretty small. Will check her again in an hour or 2 in case I interrupted her and to make sure she realizes the box is theirs not hers any more.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I have no idea why my last post has a cow pic attached! Lol

Congratulations on baby buns!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Wehner Homestead said:


> I have no idea why my last post has a cow pic attached! Lol
> 
> Congratulations on baby buns!!!


No problem.... he's cute.


----------



## promiseacres

R2D2'S litter 

 


suspect 2 are peanuts though...they are very lively though. I pulled the box as mom thinks she can hang out in it.  gave her a smaller box even.... oh well. If they are peanuts I may give the otter to Celestia. And rebreed her. He is as big as her 3 day old kits.


----------



## promiseacres

All bunnies are doing well. the 2 peanuts aren't growing as expected, guess I just need to cull. So now I will have a litter of 1...  Debating b/c I wouldn't mind another litter out of this doe, but this doe is my son's for 4H and our fair would be about 2 weeks post weaning the 2nd litter... I can give her kit to our Polish (her kits are 3 days older) if I decide to breed. or do I give this doe a couple of polish so this guy has some company... I've never had issues with fostering...I suppose there's that to consider also. 
I will try to get pictures later... the older MR litter is SUPER CUTE! 
VL are prepping for next week!
Padame (so bittersweet)

 
Rainbow
 
Xara (isn't nesting yet... but...see the 2nd pic)


----------



## promiseacres

Nest box day!! 4 does are at day 28!!  All but Butterfly are staching, though she might be and I didn't see her as her box is nice and nested in. 
Bad thing is I'm out of nest boxes for the velveteen lops and CutiePie is nesting too... She's due next week so a few days to either order one or convince DH to make another.... He wasn't thrilled when I informed him of that...  Not my fault these crazy rabbits all decided to give in to the bucks at the same time... FINALLLY is my thought. 

I ended up putting R2's black otter in with  Celestia's to raise. They're all doing fine. Moved R2 back to a "singles" cage and rebred her... she was acting crazy nesting and pulling hair, appeared normal today. Hoping it's just hormones of her 1st pregnancy.  Special's babies are supper cute at 3 weeks old. Still turning on the heat lamp... crazy cold weather.


----------



## promiseacres

Butterfly had 5 kits (day 30) 1 broken, 4 blacks
3 more to go this week


----------



## Wehner Homestead

On the rest!


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle

Congratulations on the kits.


----------



## promiseacres

2 litters this morning both Doc's 1st and 2nd litter!!! 
Rainbow had 8! (First litter)
 
Padame` had 11 (I think ), her 2nd litter, hers are in 2 groups 
 
Xara was in her box sleeping...looked at me, like "what do you want? She did pull a bit of fur so still hopeful.


----------



## Bunnylady

Congrats on tons of buns! (and on does doing what they are supposed to!!)


----------



## Wehner Homestead

babies!!!  Xara gives you kits and all the mamas do their jobs and the babies grow well. Can’t wait to see pics as they grow! Congrats!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Wehner Homestead said:


> babies!!!  Xara gives you kits and all the mamas do their jobs and the babies grow well. Can’t wait to see pics as they grow! Congrats!!!


pretty sure she will... she was very uncomfortable at 8 am... checked her records, she went 32 days last litter, this is her 2nd litter also. the 2 new litters looked good and even fed already.


----------



## promiseacres

Still no kits from Xara but she was in the box pushing a few minutes ago.... I decided to go ahead and cull part of Padame's litter, found some online photos of bucks vs does as newborn... so culled the does  hope I  never have to do that again... I hate genetic defects... but since I thought it was eradicated once and it popped back up 3 generations later... anyways it will only be harder as they grow. And hard to guarantee finding true pet homes...especially for does that you won't see any problems until they have kits.  In any case depending on how all the kits do may cull more and let her raise some fosters from the other does. They are unrelated.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Not cool but I totally understand!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

on Xara


----------



## promiseacres

Xara's totally playing with me.... guess it's good we have baseball and 4h this evening. 

Special's brood are being super cute. 
Wehner it's not but am thankful I only ended up with 1 litter that was a part of the line....it's life and we'll carry on. DH won't be very happy as his thought was selling as pets but I just don't trust people not to breed them.


----------



## promiseacres

Keep watching....nothing from Xara...she got an exam...definitely felt a kit. Hoping it's not too big. Maybe just a small litter. Only day 32 today.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Hoping all turns out well for Xara!


----------



## promiseacres

She pulled more hair!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## promiseacres

She's having them!! Got a quick peek at one, she  was cleaning it.  Didn't want to stress her so letting her be.


----------



## promiseacres

6 kits!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congrats!!!!


----------



## promiseacres

So up to 5 mini rex kits, 9 Polish and 20 Velveteen lops.... 
Cutie Pie (VL) is due on Wednesday, and has been nesting. 
Xara's 6 born this afternoon 

Butterfly's 3 days old 
and R2D2'S & Celestia's brood 10-13days old
it's been a good week overall.


----------



## promiseacres

So up to 5 mini rex kits, 9 Polish and 20 Velveteen lops.... 
Cutie Pie (VL) is due on Wednesday, and has been nesting. 
Xara's 6 born this afternoon View attachment 47209
Butterfly's 3 days old View attachment 47208
and R2D2'S & Celestia's brood 10-13days oldView attachment 47207
it's been a good week overall.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on the kits!


----------



## promiseacres

Mini rex litters
Polish 

velveteen lops


----------



## Wehner Homestead

That’s a lot of baby bunnies!!! Very cute!! All these litters on BYH make me want to actually raise rabbits. I don’t even know why. We don’t eat them, don’t think I could kill them, no interest in showing. Dang it! Y’all are a bad influence!


----------



## promiseacres

Wehner Homestead said:


> That’s a lot of baby bunnies!!! Very cute!! All these litters on BYH make me want to actually raise rabbits. I don’t even know why. We don’t eat them, don’t think I could kill them, no interest in showing. Dang it! Y’all are a bad influence!


  I just told the kids last night that once we start being able to show 4H meat pens we may just start eating the extras...  they are like any other livestock, give them a good life with a purpose. I'd rather eat the extras than try to sell for pets... and right now donating them I'm still having to the killing so... who knows. I cry every time I have to terminally cull... but it is what is.


----------



## animalmom

Y’all are a bad influence! :gig:he[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Just another greatly needed service we proudly provide, and you are welcomed.


----------



## promiseacres

Cutie Pie is nesting!


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Pastor Dave

CT is doing good, and I think he's a boy. So hard for me to tell when so young. He's pretty friendly too.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

CT looks bigger and a different color than I expected. Color could just be the lighting. Either way, I’m glad he’s doing well!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Yah, might be lighting. Not good in the shed.
He has darker undertones in streaks and some white on him. He has the white fluffy tail.


----------



## Pastor Dave

The size and fur probably looks a little different due to diet. Would be skinnier if trying to make it in the wild.


----------



## promiseacres

feels like a repeat of last week, still waiting... on Sweetie Pie (kept calling her the wrong name last week... LOL) today is day 32


----------



## promiseacres

8 kits! Poor girl (she's 4!)was very worn out. I had to clean out the box already, she left several placentas...  lots more blood with this birth but all seem well. Gave her a treat which she ate well. Kits are lively. 3 solids,5 brokens blues and opals. 
So 8 mini rex lost 2 as peanuts, 1 as an escapee
 9 Polish all survived to 10+days
and 33 velveteen lops, 5 culled due genetic concerns.
Live kits at this time is 42  57 rabbits in the shed. 
And R2D2 palapated positive and currently is acting normal. Due May 16.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Rabbit math finally happened!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Sweetie x Doc
5 brokens, 3 solids...looking all blue (she's an opal..) oh well I like blues. 


Took a couple of comparison photos of agouti vs gold tipped steel 
all bunnies are doing great. Should have another litter ofout the box soon.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congrats! Your waiting for them to take finally paid off!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## promiseacres

More bunny photos.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I love the variety of colors! Can’t wait until you start getting individual pics!


----------



## promiseacres

Wehner Homestead said:


> I love the variety of colors! Can’t wait until you start getting individual pics!


Sounds like work.... right now it's just counting noses and checking bellies.n


----------



## Wehner Homestead

You don’t have to post pics of all of them! Lol


----------



## promiseacres

Just my favorites on here..I usually do take all them posed for my fb page...


----------



## promiseacres

Special's litter are 6 weeks old! 1 buck, 3 does


----------



## promiseacres

R2D2'S kit, a doe 
 Butterfly's kits 
Celestia's 2 bucks and 2 does (might have a sale on black polish... ) 
Xara's 6


Padame's  (lost the black one) 
& last 2 pictures are Rainbows


----------



## promiseacres

Note on Padame's, lost the black but out of the 5 I kept 4 are bucks. So I guess you can sex newborn kits. Hopeful these boys develope normally...2 are broken chocolate, 1 broken blue and a lynx...   yes a lynx!!! Out of blue x chestnut.  excited to know Doc carries chocolate! Despite non on his pedigree. Knew his sire did as had some pop up last year. Totally should have not bought Gulliver 18 months ago. Didn't keep any offspring. ... and he got sold so....oh well. Only new blood I may bring in is a new buck from the COD holder. She has some nice hips on hers.


----------



## promiseacres

New litter, R2 came through with 3 viable kits!  !!!  (BTW she accepted the buck 3 times!) All are otter, a black, chocolate and blue (lilac?) 
Did a cage count....definitely need to move some stock before I have to wean several litters in a couple of weeks...  no one wants pets that are adults...we may go to a show in June...debating on selling to the cull buyer or do I terminally cull....Winnie and Padame are going to be tough.


----------



## Pastor Dave

CT getting big. Coming up on 9 weeks old.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I did some culling last Fall and again abt a month ago. It is hard to do.


----------



## promiseacres

R2D2'S litter, suprised me with a 4th but it's a dwarf. 

Been fighting nest box eye in one of the youngest velveteen lop kits... keep think she looks better the it looks worse. Today it's in the other eye too...  pulled the box last week so I know that's not an issue.


----------



## Sundragons

Man, NBE is a pain! We ended up with a bun blind in one eye because of it. He was super sweet and still got adopted out with no trouble, but still sucked.


----------



## promiseacres

Took 60 photos today.... weaning 4 litters this week... here's a few of the bunnies.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Nice lookin' buns


----------



## Sundragons

THOSE EARS! OMG!  These are French Lops and MIni Rex?


----------



## promiseacres

a few more


----------



## promiseacres

Sundragons said:


> THOSE EARS! OMG!  These are French Lops and MIni Rex?


Velveteen lops, they originally combined english lops and rex, but these are pure velveteen lop. the others are Polish and mini rex.


----------



## Sundragons

Wow, you could tie one on your head with those ears and have a warm hat.


----------



## promiseacres

Padame's 5 are 1.5 to 2.3#, ears 11" to 13.5"
Xara's 6 are 1.4 to 2.0#, ears 10.5" - 12"
Rainbows are 0.9-1.6#, ears 10-12" 
All are 6 weeks. Want about 1.5# & ears over 10" at this age
They should mature to 5 to 6.5# and at least ear length 15"
So my big guy with 13.5 ears already is already 2.3#... but he's pretty cute. And the smallest at 0.9# has ears of only 10" but she might grow more.


----------



## promiseacres

My new "retirement" pen for the does. It's my outdoor chicken coop with old rabbit hutch boxes. 
Padame' & Winnie seem to like it. Going to take a week or so to get them acclimated.


----------



## promiseacres

All bunnies 6 weeks and above got tattooed Friday. Today I went through and mixed the litters by size and sex. Going to give them dewormer this week.  I have one cage wih 1 doe, 2 buck but hoping to sell doe as pet ASAP. She's such a sweetie but is the one that has the brother whom had a split penis... if she doesn't sell soon. She may get kicked outside with her mother and sister.  At this time only 1 buck that I'm going to let go as pet... that means 23 that I"m "holding"... 
Did have to cull 2 does  1 had a lump, probably pasterella... and one had very bad pin hips (I think... ) 
anyways her right rear leg never set just right. Both were out of Rainbow. So down to 25 VL bunnies. Xara did lift so hoping for anothre litter in 3 weeks, attempted Sweetie too but am doubtful as she had zero interest. 
Did get photos of Sweetie Pie's litter. They are really looking good.


----------



## promiseacres

Updates on litters.
1. C3PO x Special, mini rex no losses
 4 weaned kits, 1 for sale, 3 to show,grow
2. Celestia x Blackie polish no losses
4 weaned kits 2 for sale, 2 hold/growing
keeping best doe to breed, selling Celestia
3. C3PO x R2D2 , MR 2 lost peanuts
1 doe keeping to show,grow
4. Blackie x Butterfly polish no losses
 kits weaned, keeping 3 to show, grow, 2 to sell
5. Doc x Padame' ( culled 5 at birth due to possible split penis carriers) lost 1 at 2 weeks. Weaned 5, 4 bucks growing/showing all look really nice type wise there's no split penis, and 1 already has 15.25" Ears... 1 doe for sale as pet/show Padame is retired
6. Doc x Rainbow
Weaned all 8 but ended up culling 4 of 8  1 due to a bad leg, 3 lump/abscesses. So far even this early only have 1 of the remaining 4 as a "hold" ... she went this past Saturday as a replacement doe to a 4her. I hope she pairs well with her buck.
7. Vader x Xara no losses
6 kits weaned, 3 for sale, 3 holding/growing/show selling Vader  bred Xara to Doc might sell her after 2nd litter weaned
8. Doc x Sweetie Pie
This was a line breeding. SP is Doc's grandmother... weaned all 8 kits, culled 1 for an abscess, 2 are for sale, probably will post 1 or 2 more next week but am pleased. May rebred the pair if weather cools. But she did turn 4 this Spring. Has bounced back well.
9. C3PO x R2D2
4 kits, 1 was peanut. Looks like 2 chocolate otter bucks, 1 otter doe, they are 4 weeks now.
Haven't' made any shows...might try this weekend. We will see though as its 4h checkin... and 3 hrs away. But have 14 on my sales list now....so


----------



## promiseacres

Did make the show. Polish didn't show very well. Jr's just too young. Mini rex did well, BOV for our sr buck, BOSV for the jr does (a double show, each judge liked a different doe) 
Jocelyn sure had fun but now is sick with allergies/asthma.  despite giving her meds prior.  
Took all 3 kids and my Mom. It was a long day though we spent the night at mom's as it was halfway. May need to rethink the rabbits.... or at least shows.


----------



## Hens and Roos

wow..lots of bunnies! Congrats on the show!


----------



## promiseacres

Litter #10 due this Friday. 
Poor girl, she already raised 6 this year... think she's regretting the decision to lift again...lol


----------



## promiseacres

Xara had her kits late last night. 7 kits, 1 looked born dead, 2 looked stepped on... not going to blame Xara...neighbors were shooting off fireworks  looks like 1 black, 2 blues, maybe a chocolate.
Some day we won have to deal with stupid neighbors...I pray it's soon.
Sweetie is day 32, palapated her negative but she was nesting day 27 and now she' got a nest. So should be today or tonight from her past litters.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on the kits, sorry that some didn't make it


----------



## promiseacres

Sweetie had 4 kits Sunday.
Been working with Xara's kits, down to 3. Actually gave them to Sweetie for the day.... not sure what' up but they aren't growing. At a day younger Sweeties are 2x as big. 2/3 looked better so put in Sweeties 4 back in for the night. Will pull hers again tomorrow. Hopefully will have them all doing ok by Friday as we are going camping. May have to try Xara x Doc again for a fall breeding.


----------



## promiseacres

Newest litters (combined, Xara's remaining 2 and Sweetie's 4)

Some of my favorites from the other Velveteen Lop litters this year: 
  17" EARS and good type! broken gold tipped steel buck   15.5" ears, and good type. lynx buck 
 16.5" ears, ok type blue doe  (yes she's balding... it should grow back very nicely)
P8X12 (15" Ears)  & P8X13 (15.25" ears)
And the 2 REW does... one has slightly longer ears, the other slightly better type. so they both stay at this time.


----------



## promiseacres

Sorry didn't realize it's been a month! goodness we've been busy. Going to a show tomorrow night. Am taking most of the Polish, probably will cull most. But having another very experience breeder to look them over first. And she has some new stock for Jocelyn. Updates on the 2 youngest litters. 
  
Going to rebreed Xara (VL) and Special (MR). Though not much luck selling... A part of me just wants to trail ride. but the kids do enjoy the bunnies and I do too. Just frustrating when they just sit.  Convention is coming up and I do have transport already, giong to see about sending a couple to show... IDK we'll see.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Mini rex did well kids got 2 2nds, BOV and BOB!  Jocelyn's jr chocolate doe was the BOB. Should get a LEG from that.  
Jocelyn showed 1 jr Polish, she placed 4th.
My 4 Velveteen lop jrs got 2nds and 3rd. One buck which I love his type is now confirmed as pinched in the chest.  always something.  Got a couple more cages and cage dividers so hoping I can get time to get bunnies rearranged. Did keep 2 jr polish, and got 2 more.  I am thinking of breeding Xara and Special this week. Just call me a glutton. Despite our win still no sales of the mini rex. Oh well. More time to decide who stays. Debating on if we should get another buck to breed the jrs or 1/2 siblings or father to daughter or?? kids do want a broken....


----------



## promiseacres

Well if my fingers felt correctly Xara and Special should have kits by the end of the month!  Need to get some sold though... Put Sweetie in the outdoor pen outside... Do have one being picked up next week.


----------



## promiseacres

Litter #13 for 2018. Special had 3 kits late this morning. Excited as 2 appear lilacs! 


no nesting from Xara but acts off and she still has time. 
We have bunnies headed to Ohio, New York and Alaska this month. Show next Saturday.


----------



## Pastor Dave

When we had a couple cool days in August, I bred my second attempt NZW doe to my NZW buck. She kindled and had 6 kits a couple mornings ago. She seems to be doing well for her first kindle.

My other doe is a mutt that is a cross between my lop eared charlie buck and a red satin doe. Both of the parents are now passed on. She is a pretty gentle doe until she kindles, then she is a very protective mama to say it nicely. She kindled as well with my NZW buck and had 7 kits yesterday morning.

I quit breeding as it got too warm, and will probably do one more breeding next week to get CT bred for her first time. Don't really want to breed in the winter either.


----------



## promiseacres

Well. No kits from Xara... guess I shouldnt be suprised with the heat we had when she was bred. 
And those aren't lilacs....      got to love when unshowable recessives show up . Pretty sure they are chocolate torts possibly torted otters... neither are showable in mini rex in any case and tort isn't something you want to see in your otters.


----------



## promiseacres

Yesterday bred some mini rex
 R2D2 x Brownie one of young bucks
C3PO x Una a young doe
Jocelyn's new polish doe wasn't ready. 
 Today am going to see about  breeding Kara a almost sr VL to Vader. 
Had a rough day, had 2 cull 2 young bucks. Jocelyn's new polish Missile literally attacked me! he bit onto my arm when I was cleaning cages and would not let go... and Hercules, a mini rex injured a leg, dislocated or broke.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Hope the breedings take! 

Wow! I’d have culled him too! Glad it was you and not one of the kids. Hate to hear about the other getting injured!


----------



## promiseacres

Well R2D2 had her litter yesterday! Looks like 2 otters,  1 chocolate, 1 chocolate otter and am hopeful the light one in front is lilac... all are good size so her first litter without a peanut. This is her 3rd litter this year. Litter #14. Una isn' showing any signs she took... but we can try again. 
Got a show Saturday mini rex and polish only. Have sold 3 bunnies this week. 1 will head to Michigan and 2 to Missouri. Sold Brownie the sire of this litter to a local 4her. Going to look at some mini rex and polish bucks...


----------



## promiseacres

weather got real cold, in the 20s... lost our 3 day old litter despite putting up the heat lamp, and a nice nest.  Have had litters in January... but I think I got the shed buttoned up now.
Show went well. John got a 2nd and 1st, and a DQ due to a tiny spot on his best otter. Jocelyn got a 5th and 3rd with her polish. Her chocolate mini rex was BOV but no competition so no gc legs. Her chocolate otter doe also got a leg last show but left her home since we were hoping for her first litter. Guess it's good she didn't settle. Both kids got a new buck. John got a broken blue for the mini rex and Jocelyn a sr blue polish buck, who already has 1 leg. And did well at the show.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies

Wehner Homestead said:


> You don’t have to post pics of all of them! Lol


yes you do MUST post ALL pics of baby bunnies for us waiting inpatiently for our bun's to kit


----------



## promiseacres

Still no litters. But have 7 does exposed. Nestboxes go in for 2 this Thursday. Polkadot x Royal,  Polish and Opa x Stormtrooper, Mini rex.  
New Years Eve I picked up my new VL buck, a blue from the COD holder. Very nice boy.  calling him Basal. He has bred 3 does so far.
Current numbers: Mini Rex 3 bucks, 5 does; Polish 3 bucks, 2 does (one is Jocelyn's pet Chocolate ) Velveteen lop : 5 bucks, 5 does and 2 pet does. So 25....  probably should cut numbers a bit until we move but....  I only have room for 1 more cage... but 6 open cages....so we'll  see. The 2 VL pets can go back outside once the weather warms up. probably won't add meatpen breeders until after we move. I will have more than  5x the space available for the bunnies.


----------



## promiseacres

Well Polka-dot the polish had her litter today...on the wire and no nest at all.  Thought they were gone, brought them in and they all "came" alive.  Now to figure out if she'll feed them....and will "shelve" them with the cold, temps will be in the teens tomorrow morning.  There's 4 kits
 @Bunnylady any advice to get her to feed them? Took the out to her and she ignored them...will try again tomorrow morning while I do chores.


----------



## promiseacres

Well all 4 got fed, had to hold Polka... still zero interest. They are snuggled back inside. There’s 2 broken blacks, 1 broken blue and a blue


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Glad that they are getting to feed. Hope she comes around.


----------



## promiseacres

Just the blue is left... started some homemade formula last night after we lost one and two of the three wouldn’t latch on. But still lost them this morning. The blue nursed from mom didn’t seem to get much but didn’t want the formula when I offered. Sigh... guess I had to try.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

How do you keep a single kit warm?


----------



## promiseacres

Wehner Homestead said:


> How do you keep a single kit warm?


I had him in our room with the woodstove in a nest of fur but he was gone when we got home... so probably not the person to ask...  when he had siblings they were in our bathroom... but felt slightly cool. 2 more litters due the 25th though pretty sure only 1 doe settled.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Awww! Hate that they didn’t do well. 

Just asked out of curiosity. I’m learning little by little from several of you on here.


----------



## promiseacres

Wehner Homestead said:


> Awww! Hate that they didn’t do well.
> 
> Just asked out of curiosity. I’m learning little by little from several of you on here.


He was warm...but maybe too warm??? But pretty sure he wasn't getting enough to eat... plus never could get them to pee. Just doomed from the start.


----------



## promiseacres

So last 2 does didn't settle... with more low temps that's ok. Anyways have 5 does due between Feb 2 to Feb 8. Pretty sure we'll get some kits. We are expecting extreme low temps today through Jan 31... like we'll below zero, and -40s windchills. Hopefully no early kits....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

all five does kindle and raise their kits without issue. What breeds are possible this round?


----------



## promiseacres

Wehner Homestead said:


> all five does kindle and raise their kits without issue. What breeds are possible this round?


2 mini rex, 1 polish, and 2 Velveteen lops


----------



## promiseacres

No signs of nesting...  I really think I felt kits in Skittles she's day 29 today... not nesting... but enjoying the nest box. Started breeding again.... really would like them spread out this year...  but we will see.


----------



## promiseacres

Spots our other polish doe had 3 kits last night, I "shelved"them due to more low temps . And woke up at 5 worried about them. I just took them back out and looks like miss special (mini rex) was making a nest. ☺ none of the velveteen lops settled.  hoping my new buck is not shooting blanks... he's been "off" the last couple of weeks. So dewormed for cocci and giving extra feed. He's eating great but not breeding, drinks a lot and just off. It's odd. He acts better but not 100% with the Wormer and isn't looking bloated. I did put him on a different feed too as he was eating but lost a lot of condition.... not quite sure what to think.


----------



## promiseacres

Special had 2 BIG kits... of course one is a non showable color, chocolate tort...  but both seem healthy. brought both litters inside last night due to temps, spots was super happy to get her babies back. Special just wanted fed but not to worried, it's her 3rd litter and she's done well in the past. Shouldnt have to bring them in tonight but will watch the temps


----------



## promiseacres

Special and Spots kits are doing well. About 3 weeks until the next due dates. This week I will be palapating.., not that I am any good at it. I do feel that I am better with the smaller does though


----------



## promiseacres

Bunniesare in the super cute stage.


----------



## promiseacres

More bunnies due just in time for some more frigid temps... 1 polish, 3 mini rex and 3 velveteen lops in this next week. Still working, waiting for the two new VL bucks to figure out this breeding thing...


----------



## GypsyG

Sa


promiseacres said:


> More bunnies due just in time for some more frigid temps... 1 polish, 3 mini rex and 3 velveteen lops in this next week. Still working, waiting for the two new VL bucks to figure out this breeding thing...


Same here.  Three litters due March 2-3 and the weather is supposed to be cold and crappy all week.  No sleep will be had this week.  It looks like I'm on raccoon patrol now, so sleep wouldn't be an option even if the weather was good.


----------



## Bunnylady

promiseacres said:


> More bunnies due just in time for some more frigid temps...


  Isn't that always the way it works? I used to go to my calendar, count down 4 weeks, then over 3 days, and circle the date, and say, "we will have a cold snap right about _here_, because I've just bred some does and that's when they are due."

Wishing you good luck with yours.


----------



## promiseacres

Opa our homegrown chocolate mini Rex pulled fur, due tomorrow. No one else is showing any clear signs they are or not... 
but Nairobi (VL) is acting off... being picky with her feed and wanting attention...she is due Thursday... but Miss Skittles and Show finally figured things out this afternoon!!! Always a good sign when the VL does lift without intervention...
Specials kits are too cute!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good luck, hope you get kits and that your does took!  We didn't breed any of our does as of yet...with all the snow, ice/snow and cold temps that we have been getting just haven't had the time..


----------



## promiseacres

Hens and Roos said:


> Good luck, hope you get kits and that your does took!  We didn't breed any of our does as of yet...with all the snow, ice/snow and cold temps that we have been getting just haven't had the time..


 Got to get jrs for 4h... plus hopefully will get more than 1 litter per forgot my VLs our fair is 4th of July week...


----------



## promiseacres

Opa had 5 kits mid morning (mini Rex)  they were nice and snuggled in


----------



## promiseacres

Brought the newborns in as they were chilled. 4 warmed up nicely by the fire, lost one but it was a dwarf. One of the 4 may also be a dwarf. We will see. Will take them to their mom during evening chores to feed.


----------



## promiseacres

And we lost them... came home after being gone several hours and they all had passed....  guessing too warm??? Idk these stupid record lows are getting old... nothing I do seems to be right... the mini rex and polish definitely seem more sensitive than the velveteen lops.... as I have never had a whole litter of them up and get cold..even during winter, the shed hasnt been under  freezing. idk maybe it's just the lower numbers... but 5 is a good number for the mini rex...  we have several due Thursday... shouldn't have to worry about temps again but who knows... the does aren't prepping in any case...


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Animal lover 345

Help my rabbit is not having baby's she is 7 months old and their is a 3 year old male rabbit in with her why is she not having baby's what am I doing wrong ??


----------



## promiseacres

@Animal lover 345 
Age... might be an issue. We don't keep ours together, only a few minutes to breed so we have set due date. Does that are too fat won't be as fertile. And some rabbits are seasonal so that may play into it. You might start your own thread with more details. Breed can be a factor or if a doe dominates a buck he may not try... you can tag me in the new thread. There's several other good bunny people on here.


----------



## Animal lover 345

Thanks so much she is a mini lop and they go crazy if I separate them i tried that . I saw on the internet that heavy breaders can only get pregnant at the age of 9 of 8 months is that true ?


----------



## promiseacres

So Friday the kid's found the one potential show mini rex kit dead.... just turned 4 weeks...  and no other litters born out of the 5 that were bred.... we have definitely had a rough time getting 4H bunnies this year.... thankfully the rule on raising your own was changed... 2 does are due next week and we do still have time to rebreed the others....  rebreeding today... starting to wonder about our new buck... nice temps this week so that's a plus.


----------



## Animal lover 345

Oh no that is so sad about your mini Rex
Yeh is good that you can resend themyeh a good temp is a good thing also do you know much about mini lops


----------



## Animal lover 345

Ah I mean raise them not resend therm


----------



## promiseacres

Animal lover 345 said:


> Oh no that is so sad about your mini Rex
> Yeh is good that you can resend themyeh a good temp is a good thing also do you know much about mini lops


Not too much...starting your own thread would be best, definitely get more attention to your questions. This thread will only be looked at by people following my rabbits.


----------



## Animal lover 345

I'm new to this so how did you make a thread


----------



## promiseacres

Animal lover 345 said:


> I'm new to this so how did you make a thread


Go to the appropriate topic then click the brown button to the upper right of the screen that says "post new thread"


----------



## Animal lover 345

Thanks


----------



## promiseacres

Bunny pictures. Both litters will get weaned on Friday, then ready for sale 2 weeks after that. Jocelyn wants to keep all the polish...  
 she’s been holding them and has them all very friendly... both brokens are does... doubt we will keep either. Two mini Rex due on Friday. Several preg checks end of week. Skittles a VL palapated postive this past wed, (she lifted for Show!!!) so should have a VL litter first week of April.   Basal is finally showing some interest in the girls.... attempted to breed 3 pairs this afternoon.... though all 3 bucks were willing nothing....   hopefully soon they will be willing.    will be kicking the two pet VL outside this week though we had a good snow this morning....


----------



## Baymule

I so enjoyed looking at the pictures of all the litters of cute squirming kits. You have beautiful rabbits. I really like your lops. Love those long ears!


----------



## promiseacres

Well Show bred Zora today, twice she lifted... after about a week of putting her in to be bred.... I wasn't too crazy about him when I first got him. But he's looking better and has a great booty my Velveteens need. And he's an agressive breeder... probably the best one I have had in the Velveteen lops. Usually they give up after a few seconds.... palapated several does too. Am hopeful April is more fruitful than March....
Basal started sneezing, despite having spent $$$ on him I am thinking he just needs culled....   really sucks, so far no one else is acting sick or off... and with Show and Nairobi I should get better widths.

All but 1 Polish & 2 Velveteen lop does have been exposed.  Going to put the 2 pet does outside and start weaning the 2 Feb litters.


----------



## promiseacres

4 does due this Thursday 
Una is nesting!!!  
Polka-dot is lazin around... in Jan she had hers on the wire so hopeful she cares for them this time around.   
Pretty sure NAI did not settle... They usually don't just plop in their box like this  but we'll see
Opa is due also, a chocolate mini rex. But she isn't nesting either... am starting to suspect our new MR buck Storm is Shooting blanks... he did breed two other does this morning.... so we'll see. Does are finally more willing...  
am getting frustrated with the rabbits... have lost too many and no one is settling... New VL Basal was given a round of antibiotics. .. so hopeful he is better.  And will be trying to get him to breed this week....


----------



## Baymule

I hope they all kindle for you and you get lots of babies!


----------



## promiseacres

Polkadot had her 2nd litter! Much better this time, in the nest box and a lovely warm nest! 



Una should go sometime tonight she’s pulling hair and making her nest. 

Miss Ruby Johns NZ doe for meat pens is nesting already at day 19.


----------



## Baymule

Kits are so cute. Congrats on the new litter.


----------



## Bunnylady

Congrats on the warm 'n' wigglies!


----------



## promiseacres

Una had her litter overnight 
3 wiggly kits ! 2 chocolate otters & hopefully a lilac otter.


----------



## Bunnylady

(Oops, sorry. Don't want to rattle the new moms with all that noise)

(I'm afraid to say anything, 'cause I don't want to jinx it, but I have two Netherland Dwarf first timers due tomorrow. Sshhhh.)


----------



## promiseacres

Looks like if John wants to show any jr mini rex we will be buying them... as Una crushed her litter overnight...   raising rabbits sure sucks at times.


----------



## Bunnylady

promiseacres said:


> Looks like if John wants to show any jr mini rex we will be buying them... as Una crushed her litter overnight...   raising rabbits sure sucks at times.



Well, phooey!

My two Netherland Dwarfs have come up with their own variation on "drive her crazy." Both delivered their litters in the box, etc, doing everything exactly like they are supposed to. So, what's my beef? They are over-achievers. Both have 6 - count 'em - 6! One doe is a false dwarf, and 6 isn't unheard of for one of those big girls, but her sister sure_ looks _like a true dwarf (though without any peanuts in this litter, I gotta go, "hmm?") Tiny little guys, but they all look viable. I suppose I could just be ruthless and take a "survival of the fittest" approach, but these being Dwarfs, the ones most likely to survive would be the honkin' great false dwarfs, right?So, BB2K is trying to top up any baby that looks like it didn't get a good feed after the moms nurse 'em, and I'm working on trying to increase the does' milk supply without risking_ their_ lives.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congrats on Polkadot’s success!


----------



## promiseacres

Polkadots litter is doing great. 

Two nest boxes are in.
Zora the Velveteen lop...is due tomorrow on Easter....  no nesting so far though... she lifted twice on her own....she hates being handled and not sure if she took though am hoping. Debating on what to do with her if she hasn't settled...she bites... not cage agressive but when you handle her... she's a third generation of nice VL...so not sure where her attitude comes. Probably try to get one litter then cull her... going to have to cull hard this year in any case, if we ever get some kits. Basal is still here..not 100% healthy but bred a doe...so if we get kits he might be culled after too... then watch the kits for problems, maybe we'll get a healthy kit or two.
Ruby the NZ is due Tuesday but has been nesting for over a week.


----------



## promiseacres

Ruby the NZ has 7 kits last evening. They are chucks!


----------



## promiseacres

The polish litter is 5 weeks and the NZ are almost 5. All doing well with an exception of the blue polish, lost him at 2 weeks. 
John's rabbits are all signed up, including the two new mini rex. 
Still no other litters....   not from lack of trying.... does mostly are willing but just empty boxes...   it's a bit disheartening...


----------



## promiseacres

Sent John to check water this afternoon... he came right back in to tell me we have Velveteen lop litter!!! Now hoping the first time mama Zora takes care of them, she ate their straw and didn’t pull much fur. So I made them a nest and gave her a ton of hay.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

They are so sweet...my F G are doing great, and just noticed my NZ pulled fur today, seems like things will be hopping here shortly !


----------



## promiseacres

5 days old, mama Zora finally made a nest day 2/3 but accepted the one I made prior. She’s feeding them well.  Looks like we have 2 REW, 2 blue and a lilac!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Bunnies are just so cute.


----------



## Baymule

Eons ago, back when the dinosaurs roamed and I raised rabbits, the only colors for NZ's were rad and white. Now there are more colors! I like it! Congrats on the fine litter!


----------



## promiseacres

Special had two but one was dead on arrival. She may get some fosters. 

 

Nairobi had 9... I think she’s feeling it...laying down and drinking her water.   
Ninja had 6 kits this afternoon 
 
Opa also pulled fur and is at day 33...pretty sure I feel a kit... so hopefully soon. But it’s definitely great to have some nest boxes full! 
Zora’s kits have fur and eyes starting to open.


----------



## Baymule

They are so darn cute! Congrats on all the babies!


----------



## promiseacres

Zora's 3 week old kits are out of the box. 2 blues, 2 REW and a very friendly chunky lilac buck


Ninja's Kits ( Chocolate, two otters, two chocolate otters)  


 
Special's Chocolate is in front, then she has 2 VL (1 broken GTS and a GTS) and a black MR from Ninja

 
Nairobi's kits, GTS, broken GTS, Chestnuts and a opal or lynx... doesn't quite look opal.. I am thinking Nai is a AA and Doc is known to have the  steels behind him, never had so many steels in one litter.


----------



## promiseacres

Wow need to get some updated photos. Here’s a few but they are about 2 weeks ago. 
Weaned all of Zorah’s kits, lost the only buck..at weaning. Wasn’t sure why until I checked the others teeth...   but had to cull a blue doe. So down to three and one of those has crooked legs. And watching the last three for teeth issues. On hindsight pretty sure that was their sire’s (Basal) problem whom I culled due to a snot nose. Makes sense now... he never drank well out of a water bottle and just was never very healthy. Suspect he had molar issues, that abscessed therefor the snottiness.  
Special’s single kit passed about 3/4 weeks but she’s raising her fosters. 
Ninjas are doing great, other than one my kid’s dropped and he died... I told them to leave that litter alone as they were super wiggly.. the black in this photo is fostered. 
 
And Nairobi’s 9 are great, mostly bucks but that’s ok. Thought I might lose the steel that Special is raising early on as she has some weird infection in her genitalia but kept it clean and and she’s great now. These were Doc’s last litter as I called him too... he had clear but persistent nasal discharge so culled him with the other buck.. now thinking I should have treated him...  he was the only one who acted sick besides Basal   Was really thinking I would have to do a major cull before the move. Now just watching the Velveteen lops for teeth issues. It’s always something.


----------



## promiseacres

Have 9 VL's bunnies currently. Have 2 does we'll keep, then 2 does that we'll cull, one has corrected legs and tooth and the other is VERY pinched.  Haven't decided which buck I want to keep back but have 4 of the six listed for sale. We lost 2 since my last post. 
I did rebreed Nairobie and Dora... Nairobie was a force mating though she lifted when I held her, Dora I left with the buck overnight...we'll see. I palapated Nairobi this morning and didn' t feel kits. 
I bred a mini rex that had lost her first litter this past spring and a young sr Polish. Both were eager and I am pretty sure both are bred. Hoping for some jrs to show late spring...though we haven't made a show since the New Year's eve show... just too busy. Might hit one in October though. We still have a nice group of MR jr does... I really need to sell 2 of and several Sr does...


----------



## promiseacres

Polish litter was born Friday. Two broken (one black and one blue) and a blue


----------



## promiseacres

No other litters at this time, but these Polish are looking great, so rollypolly! I did take 7 juniors, VL and MR to the cull buyer yesterday so that's nice to a couple of open cages, at least at this time.


----------



## promiseacres

pics
5 weeks Royal x Fuzzy





andWonder x Rei, born this afternoon. Praying they survive our record low temps


----------



## animalmom

Sweet!


----------



## promiseacres

Some of our keepers this year and our youngest Polish litter


----------



## promiseacres

So need to get the last two Polish litters tattooed. And get some sold. The one MR doe I sold didn’t do great at the show they took her too. 
debating on bringing a new VL buck in to our herd. 



@Bunnylady any ideas on this guy? He appeared to injure his eye over a month ago, been treating with a vinegar flush and erythromycin ointment, looks better then returns to constantly draining. Thinking I just need to cull


----------



## Bunnylady

Ooh, that's one unhappy eye. It's a bit hard to tell from the pic, but it looks like there might be something funky going on with the upper eyelid. If the eyelashes are contacting the eye, the constant irritation could be the reason that the eye keeps flaring up.


----------



## promiseacres

So I have had 3 does lift in the past couple of weeks.   for some bunnies!  

@Bunnylady would you look at this hypothetical pedigree? https://htch.us/p/k/8KEV   I am debating on what to do with our lovely blue otter doe we from last year's litter.  unfortunately both unrelated bucks are not breeding at this time, one was sterile last year and I assume is still. And one is attacking the does, and may be a split penis as he still looks immature at 10 months. Am debating on breeding her to her grandsire, but he is grandsire on twice... I still have her sire but... IDK.. was really hoping not to buy another new buck.


----------



## promiseacres

Bought this guy today. I'll get him home next week, a proven buck. I think I bought him mostly because his color is a bit of a enigma... LOL He's listed as a frosty which looking at his pedigree would make the most sense. But his breeder/owner is leaning towards broken smoke pearl... but there's no shaded in his pedigree nor has had shaded offspring but has always been bred to chinchillas or carriers of chin. He also hasn't ever had a REW offspring either. So I will breed him to my REW girls and REW carriers and we should find out which he is. She's selling because he has an dark spot in his color on his hip... so I guess that could mean he could carry harliquin.. IDK I can see it and he may get a dq from it but  haven't been showing lately anyways. I just need a new unrelated buck and it'll be fun to see what we get.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

He is a very handsome gent


----------



## promiseacres

Frosty is home!  He does "look" like a smoke pearl but I almost wonder if he's a iron grey/sallendar... or self chin tort possibly dilute. It'll be fun to figure it out. 



Unfortunately no new kits.. I put in 4 nest boxes as I had fall offs from them... but only 1 doe was super interest and there was 4 fall offs... she was the last and today is day 31/2 so we'll see. But she's using the next box as a litter box... I have other does due in a week or two. They are definatly acting more interested! 
Guess I need to get out and clean rabbit cages.


----------



## promiseacres

Super excited! Homebred Mini rex Opa had 4 kits this afternoon!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations  on your kits PA


----------



## promiseacres

Some mini rex cuteness.


And Miss Nai is nesting...5 more days!!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol my four year old son said they are so cute he just wants to hold them and hug them. Lol he sweet.


----------



## promiseacres

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Lol my four year old son said they are so cute he just wants to hold them and hug them. Lol he sweet.


 My son says they pee on him every time he tries to hold them... LOL  We try to limit holding at this age as they "popcorn" right out of your hands.. we have lost them due to them being dropped.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I haven't had that happen but they don't get to touch them until they about 4-6 weeks old they don't know how rough they are being and I  didn't want to have an accident. My two year old last year was able to get a hold of a few chicks the chicks didn't survive the experience. That was when they escaped our chick pen.


----------



## promiseacres

Meet Goliath our new New Zealand buck. To pair with our NZ girls for 4H meatpens and frankly a homegrown source of meat in this crazy world.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

He has a nice build for meat it seems. My only problem is he white lol. I am tired of white bunnies lol. Where some color. Lol


----------



## promiseacres

I am not a fan of white either... but the doe the breeder let us borrow then we bought for only $20 was a NZW so a buck to match is best for 4H as the meatpens are to match in color and size. Just easier this way. The NZW are one of the best meat rabbits, 2nd in popularity to the Californians in our area. Initially I wanted a different variety but price and opportunity talk. This buck is young and very nice... probably a $200 rabbit with his lines. I got him for $50 and the breeder was originally just going to give him to us. Or just let us borrow him... but I feel better paying a fee for him. She guarenteed him too... if he dies she'll replace.  She also gives away meatpens for 4Hers....  Pretty awesome lady. She has a network in our area so people are able to raise their own meat rabbits... she was out yesterday just delivering breeding stock for that reason. So these are great show rabbits but great meat producers.  We (and she) are not doomsday people but trying to be prepared.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I love a good deal thats awesome. I haven't found a breeder like that so i mildly jealous.  We have Californian rabbits and if my doe doest start producing soon i have to get a younger doe she lucky lucy claimed her as her pet other wise she would be eaten.


----------



## promiseacres

First Velveteen lops of 2020!       Just a litter of 4 but they all look healthy and mama Nairobi is doing great.  Looks like all brokens, a blue chin,2 chins and a frosty? we'll see definate light color can be seen. So Frosty Jr is definately chin based not shaded as his breeder was thinking.


----------



## promiseacres

Two kits like this broken chins?  I hope

 
and 1 broken blue (squirell) chin?

 
and though this looks like REW there's a very light pattern showing up, so maybe broken frosty? 


Frosty the Dad

 

 Mom (Nai) is a broken REW


Though Frosty appears broken smoke pearl, he has to be either a frosty (maybe dilute based) or a Sallandar.  I believe. so he is either aa B-cchd (cchd or cchl) d- eeEnen or AaB-cchd (cchd or cchl) d- eeEnen   (his parents were a broken Frosty x Blue)   I am assuming he does not carry REW (which there was a great grandparent REW on his pedigree) since we didn't get any from this pair BUT it's not impossible and will rebreed. 
Nai I know from her pedigree and her past litter is Aa B-cc Dd E- Enen  
Anyone have thoughts? @Bunnylady do you know much about the cchd genes?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

That's alot of genes, the first time i saw your post i hadn't woke up yet and oh my goodness did i get confused. Clearly alot more to breeding bunnies for show then for meat. I think I 'll stick to meat rabbits however i love the colors.


----------



## Bunnylady

The Chin gene (cchd) takes almost all of the yellow pigment out of the coat, and just a little bit of the black pigment. Chin babies look almost identical to Chestnut babies, except that the areas that would be yellow/tan are creamy white.  If you have full color babies to compare them to, you'll notice that the dark areas on Chin babies are just slightly less dark than on their full-color counterparts, but you might not spot it otherwise (since eumelanin is not really black, but an intense, dark brown to begin with). This is true of Silver Martens and self Chins as well. 

My favorite clue for telling the difference between a Chin and a Sable Agouti (Agouti-patterned animal with the shaded gene instead of the Chin gene) is to look for shading. Chins have pretty much the same amount of pigment on the body as on the points, whereas Sables are generally darker on the points and lighter on the body. The exception to that would be the Sallander, which is pretty much a Tort with Chin instead of the full color C. Chin takes the yellow/red pigment out of the coat, so the areas that would be orange on a Tort become a sort of cream color. Your buck could be a Broken Blue Sallander (I've been looking at pictures of Tort English and Velveteen Lops, and the pattern of dark areas does look similar). Frosties are usually much lighter; being Agouti-patterned, they have dark ticking over white.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## promiseacres

Sallandar is what another color guru thought. 
Now we'll see what the white bunny's eyes turn out to be. They're doing great, 6 days days and rolly polly. The two darker ones definately are looking chin. 

Have both a mini rex and polish nesting, and a 2nd MR with a box. Due Thursday, Friday and then Sunday.  And then another VL next week.
Here's the two litters so far. Pretty sure the two MR are bucks...  took a video of the wiggly fat VL for fb but still have't figured out how to get videos to load here...


----------



## promiseacres

VL kits have started to open their eyes... not the REW/frosty one yet but.... we definitely have the chin gene! The two MR kits are 4 weeks old tomorrow.. both are bucks... so only 1 jr for the fair so far.
No new kits yet this week, one MR is on day 32 and I can feel kits, she has made a so so nest... but holding out for some reason.  The other MR won't look at her nest box and is day 31... last year her litters were small and none of the kits made it... thought she did raise some fosters. I was hoping for one more litter. She's just 2 and half but maybe she's done.  The Polish is due Sunday and has a nice hay nest. Sunday another box goes in for a VL and  boxes for a MR and Polish in a week.


----------



## promiseacres

Newest litter, there are 3 kits in there


White VL has dark eyes... so he is a frosty.

and if you can see a 4 week old mr is getting supper


----------



## promiseacres

Not sure if you can see the but the chocolate 4 week old bunny is sitting on top of his Mom..




Single Polish bunny survived out of 4, born yesterday, Looks like they had a rough birth...all had bruising. Cuddles the Mom is doing great for her first litter. Keeping the little guy plenty warm with her lovely nest. Was encouraged he survived day 1. 


And one of the 2 week old VL escaped this morning.  
The younger MR litter is doing fine also Have a black, a blue and a blue otter.  Have a VL due tomorrow, but she's more interested in eating the straw in her box than making a nest so am doubtful she settled.


----------



## promiseacres

Mini Rex litter, 6 days old, the blue otter is under there., not easy to get photos of them. Took the VL's nest box out, they're doing great...Nairobi isn't to to thrilled. But is a very good mama.
Padame and Winnie are happy for their sheds in the outside pen. Rotten things have been running off as soon as the gate opens.


----------



## promiseacres

Had another litter Monday, 3 Polish kits. 


Little single is doing fine. 
And the VL are adorable.


----------



## promiseacres

So we had one NZ have her kits. She had 8, they're 2 weeks old and doing great. 
We have the 2 polish litters whom are doing great and 2 Mini rex litters, the oldest are now weaned. Had one more but the mama squished the single survivor about day 3... that's strike 2 for her. And just the one VL litter whom are doing great, they are 6 weeks old and a lovely bunch. I need to get some photos soon.


----------



## promiseacres

I know I uploaded more photos last week.......


These 5 are our VL Mopsy's first litter. I thought she was going to be another false but had these guys afternoon day 32.


----------



## promiseacres

NZ litter 3 weeks

Some Polish about 3 1/2 weeks


Everyone's absolute favorite from Nai's VL litter.


Fred, John's jr buck pick for 4H (   it happens)


----------



## promiseacres

Mopsy's litter is out of the nest box, I attempted a shorter box but Mopsy just moved it around... Lost one over the weekend with the high temps. 


And Miss Skittles finally gave me a litter, she's over 2 and this is her first! 5 on day 33 


It's been interesting to me this year that our VL are having small litters, 4-5 for all 3 so far. In the past I've had 7-13... averaging 8-9 but they're having them. Last year we only had 2 VL litters all year. Only the oldest litter is weaned but very happy with quality. I rebred Nairobi back and she's due in a couple of weeks. Will be wrapping up our breeding season soon. Especially with the heat.


----------



## promiseacres

Olaf is looking great, big but sure is purty. 
Dori is hanging outside with the retired girls, have her on the sales list but will try to rebreed in the fall if we still have her. She's past 2 now.. and no litters.
Mopsy's litter, the REW and black have bad teeth, not terrible but will be culled when I butcher the NZ next month. 
This mess is our youngest VL litter, Skittles suprised me by having 2 broken chinchillas, so she carries the c gene also.


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## promiseacres

Outdoor bunnies have discovered digging as a hobby. 


our two newest litters, the last ones for awhile. 2 mini Rex kits and 6 velveteen lops.


----------



## promiseacres

Down to 47 bunnies. Need to get down to 25...  no more does due. Can’t believe of the 3 bred for this past month all had litters.
I got the 8 meatpen bunnies & 1 VL doe butchered.Going to debone most and grind then get them into the freezer. We had bunny meatballs already.
Bunnies are growing well.


----------



## promiseacres

Last litters are out of the box.


----------



## chanceosunshine

Hello PromiseAcres! Enjoyed looking at your pics! I've considered raising meat rabbits for awhile. Do you have specific breeds you use for your meat rabbits? Anything you'd suggest for getting starting with them? How do you dispatch them?


----------



## promiseacres

chanceosunshine said:


> Hello PromiseAcres! Enjoyed looking at your pics! I've considered raising meat rabbits for awhile. Do you have specific breeds you use for your meat rabbits? Anything you'd suggest for getting starting with them? How do you dispatch them?


Our New Zealand White's are our meat bunnies. Though I did cull/butcher a year old # by 10 weeks old without much effort other than full feed. I was fortunate that we new the breeder we bought our stock from before hand. She's been a great mentor. I just do the broomstick method at this time but hoping next time to use an air rifle for less bruising.


----------



## promiseacres

Nai's 2nd litter is doing well. They are 5 weeks already, 3 boys, 3 girls.
Taking 2 mini rex and a VL to meet buyers tomorrow. One of the MR will be a trade towards a nice blue MR buck to add a new line.


----------



## promiseacres

Thought I put some photos up... I think I missed putting on our couple of fall litters.... 
 We had 4 litters born this past month. 2 Polish ended up with 2 each, 1 Velveteen Lop with 3, and one with 6. The VL with 6 had a runt so moved some bunnies around and both Polish are fostering. The other VL litter were too big to add the little ones to.


----------



## promiseacres

Thought I put some photos up... I think I missed putting on our couple of fall litters.... 
 We had 4 litters born this past month. 2 Polish ended up with 2 each, 1 Velveteen Lop with 3, and one with 6. The VL with 6 had a runt so moved some bunnies around and both Polish are fostering. The other VL litter were too big to add the little ones to. View attachment 82142View attachment 82142View attachment 82143View attachment 82144View attachment 82145


----------

